# MY TV ADDICTION



## charismafulltv (Mar 12, 2015)

Since I often hijacked other threads to share the latest episodes of my fave TV Shows, so I've decided to start one. What's your current TV addiction? Mine?

  1. Empire
  2. How to Get Away with Murder
  3. Scandal
  4. The Walking Dead - I just recently bought the comic books 
  5. The Real Housewives of Atlanta - (Guilty Pleasure!)
  6. Vanderpump Rules - (don't judge! lol)

  So let's talk about last night's Empire episode... By the way, Jamal (Jussie) is my crush! I am not sure if he's gay in real life. Thoughts?

  EDIT:
  I forgot to add:
  RuPaul's Drag Race and Face Off


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 12, 2015)

This is hilarious! From Taraji's IG


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 12, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


>


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 12, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Since I often hijacked other threads to share the latest episodes of my fave TV Shows, so I've decided to start one. What's your current TV addiction? Mine?
> 
> 1. Empire
> 2. How to Get Away with Murder
> ...


  Love Empire! I'm obsessed with the soundtrack right now. I think Jussie is really talented (and hot!!). I do think he's gay, didn't he conform it in an interview with Ellen?
  Last night's episode was great. I'm dislking Lucious more and more though, he seems to a lot more selfish than I initially thought. Loved the kiss between Cookie & Malcolm, hopefully they will become a couple and stay together. At least for a while, lol.


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :lol:


 They have a steamy affair with the security guy! Oohhhh


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 12, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Since I often hijacked other threads to share the latest episodes of my fave TV Shows, so I've decided to start one. What's your current TV addiction? Mine?
> 
> 1. Empire
> 2. How to Get Away with Murder
> ...


  See---that wasn't hard at all was it C?  I enjoy most of the same shows!  I think he is Gay---I think he's the one who came out on the Ellen show 
  this week.


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]See---that wasn't hard at all was it C?  I enjoy most of the same shows!  I think he is Gay---I think he's the one who came out on the Ellen show[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  this week.[/COLOR]


 I followed him on IG too! With his sister. He is so talented. He auditioned in Chicago


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 12, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> They have a steamy affair with the security guy! Oohhhh


 Cookie has no problem sharing her cookie!!!!


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 12, 2015)

I moved this thread to Chatter by the way


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 12, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I followed him on IG too! With his sister. He is so talented. He auditioned in Chicago


 He is very talented!


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 12, 2015)

Porscha!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  She's Timbaland's cousin in real life! Love her!!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 12, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> I moved this thread to Chatter by the way


 Welcome Nay!  Have u seen Empire yet?


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 12, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Love Empire! I'm obsessed with the soundtrack right now. I think Jussie is really talented (and hot!!). I do think he's gay, didn't he conform it in an interview with Ellen? Last night's episode was great. I'm dislking Lucious more and more though, he seems to a lot more selfish than I initially thought. Loved the kiss between Cookie & Malcolm, hopefully they will become a couple and stay together. At least for a while, lol.


 I bought their Album too! The Walking Dead comics is different from the TV show.


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 12, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I bought their Album too! The Walking Dead comics is different from the TV show.


  I have to look into the comics.


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 12, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Love Empire! I'm obsessed with the soundtrack right now. I think Jussie is really talented (and hot!!). I do think he's gay, didn't he conform it in an interview with Ellen? Last night's episode was great. I'm dislking Lucious more and more though, he seems to a lot more selfish than I initially thought. Loved the kiss between Cookie & Malcolm, hopefully they will become a couple and stay together. At least for a while, lol.


 I love Lost. I'm still not over it. dharma initiative. Henry Ian Cusick is my fave. I wished they'll bring him back on Scandal. thanks for placing this thread on Chatter. It's my first thread. Lol.


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 12, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Yes  I posted right after your first post  It's so addictive, there's so much going on in every episode!   I didn't even know that.   I have to look into the comics.


 You can buy it in volumes.


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 12, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I love Lost. I'm still not over it. dharma initiative. *Henry Ian Cusick is my fave.* I wished they'll bring him back on Scandal. thanks for placing this thread on Chatter. It's my first thread. Lol.


  He's hot too, lol.
  I didn't really like the ending of the show. I should rewatch it, maybe I'll like it more now after all this time.
  I haven't watched Scandal yet, I really need to.


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 12, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> He's hot too, lol.
> I didn't really like the ending of the show. I should rewatch it, maybe I'll like it more now after all this time.
> I haven't watched Scandal yet, I really need to.


  That's a nice show too and How to get Away with murder. Last week's Scandal episode had me balling for almost an hour. I got too emotional.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 12, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> That's a nice show too and How to get Away with murder. Last week's Scandal episode had me balling for almost an hour. I got too emotional.


   Awwwwww





​I also like the show, 'Stalkers.'  I think it's off for the season but you should check it out when it comes back.  It's really very good.


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Awwwwww[/COLOR]:support:     [COLOR=0000FF]​I also like the show, 'Stalkers.'  I think it's off for the season but you should check it out when it comes back.  It's really very good.[/COLOR]


 I've seen few episodes of that show.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 12, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I've seen few episodes of that show.


  I love it!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 12, 2015)

Scandal was sad tonight when Olivia had to lie about how her neighbor died, and the friend reaction made me cry


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Scandal was sad tonight when Olivia had to lie about how her neighbor died, and the friend reaction made me cry[/COLOR]:crybaby:


 Oh no!!! I haven't seen it yet. I haven't recovered from last week's episode yet. Oh Shonda!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 12, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Oh no!!! I haven't seen it yet. I haven't recovered from last week's episode yet. Oh Shonda!


    Oh I hope I didn't spoil it for you.  I thought you watched it.


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Oh I hope I didn't spoil it for you.  I thought you watched it.[/COLOR]


 I just love the Veep!


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 13, 2015)

I love The Blacklist, Elementary, How to Get Away with Murder, The Affair (on showtime), The Following and The Walking Dead.


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 13, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> I love The Blacklist, Elementary, How to Get Away with Murder, The Affair (on showtime), The Following and The Walking Dead.


 I forgot to write the blacklist and the following just started. Episode 2 this week!


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Oh I hope I didn't spoil it for you.  I thought you watched it.[/COLOR]


 I got teary eyed with Huck! Story this week


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 13, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Since I often hijacked other threads to share the latest episodes of my fave TV Shows, so I've decided to start one. What's your current TV addiction? Mine?
> 
> 1. Empire
> 2. How to Get Away with Murder
> ...


  Found the thread! yay!

  I am addicted to so many shows ! 
  I love Thursdays because of Grey's, Scandal and How to get away with murder!
  I also love PLL, so guilty haha... 
  And recently I have been LOVING Forever! It is SO GOOD D:


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 13, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Found the thread! yay!  I am addicted to so many shows !  I love Thursdays because of Grey's, Scandal and How to get away with murder! I also love PLL, so guilty haha...  And recently I have been LOVING Forever! It is SO GOOD D:


 Shondaland Thursdays! I should check out Forever too!


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 13, 2015)

On Empire's Wednesday episode, I'm thinking that Malcolm Didn't send Camilla to the airport. I'm also thinking that Ryan (Jamaal 's new bf) will expose a sex tape from them. Lucious makes you so mad at him at the same time you applaud him for being too smart and get ahead on things. Like Andre's plan to become the next CEO.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 13, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Shondaland Thursdays! I should check out Forever too!


  I'm obsessed... I want to be immortal like the main character lmao


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 13, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I'm obsessed... I want to be immortal like the main character lmao


 I am wondering why his immortal. Hmm. Like is he cursed then? Spoilers! Lol. Jk.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 13, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I am wondering why his immortal. Hmm. Like is he cursed then? Spoilers! Lol. Jk.


  I think they tell you right away or in the first couple of episodes, he was given a curse/blessing of some sort when he defended a slave on a ship. He was shot in the chest and died, but then he keeps coming back...


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 13, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I think they tell you right away or in the first couple of episodes, he was given a curse/blessing of some sort when he defended a slave on a ship. He was shot in the chest and died, but then he keeps coming back...


 Like groundhog day


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 17, 2015)

OMG---Did you see The Haves and the Have Nots tonight????



 Everything is unraveling!!!!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 17, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]OMG---Did you see The Haves and the Have Nots tonight????[/COLOR]:yaay: [COLOR=0000FF] Everything is unraveling!!!!![/COLOR]


 It's season 2 right now. I'll start from season 1 tomorrow. Is this show going to make me cry?


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 17, 2015)

Empire tomorrow night guys! 2- hour finale


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 17, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> It's season 2 right now. I'll start from season 1 tomorrow. Is this show going to make me cry?


 No...not too much.  It's exciting and the characters are outrageous!!!  You might yell at the TV a few times!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 17, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Empire tomorrow night guys! 2- hour finale


 I'll be glued to the TV!!!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 17, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I'll be glued to the TV!!!![/COLOR]:happydance:


 Have some wine with it.


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 17, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I'll be glued to the TV!!!!


  I can't wait!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 18, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Since I often hijacked other threads to share the latest episodes of my fave TV Shows, so I've decided to start one. What's your current TV addiction? Mine?  1. Empire 2. How to Get Away with Murder 3. Scandal 4. The Walking Dead - I just recently bought the comic books  5. The Real Housewives of Atlanta - (Guilty Pleasure!) 6. Vanderpump Rules - (don't judge! lol)  So let's talk about last night's Empire episode... By the way, Jamal (Jussie) is my crush! I am not sure if he's gay in real life. Thoughts?  EDIT: I forgot to add: RuPaul's Drag Race and Face Off


I have a crush on Jussie too and yes he is really gay. Don't care, I can still crush on him. Lol


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 18, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> This is hilarious! From Taraji's IG


:lol:


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 18, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Empire tomorrow night guys! 2- hour finale


Can't wait!


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 18, 2015)

My favorite shows right now are The Walking Dead, Empire, Vikings and Bates Motel. I have yet to watch Scandal or How to Get Away with Murder, but hope to catch up on those at some point. I also really like Sleepy Hollow, Constantine,  Teen Wolf (don't judge) and American Horror Story.


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 18, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> My favorite shows right now are The Walking Dead, Empire, Vikings and Bates Motel. I have yet to watch Scandal or How to Get Away with Murder, but hope to catch up on those at some point. I also really like Sleepy Hollow, Constantine,  Teen Wolf (don't judge) and American Horror Story.


 I'm catching up with Bates motel. I didn't finish watching season 2.


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 18, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I'm catching up with Bates motel. I didn't finish watching season 2.


I just finished up season 2 maybe 2 weeks ago myself. Lol


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 18, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I just finished up season 2 maybe 2 weeks ago myself. Lol


 Haha


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 18, 2015)

Have you guys seen the following? It was an insane episode!!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 19, 2015)

Love the finale! J-hud brought down the house!  I love the unexpected twists!


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 19, 2015)

Are you girls happy with the season finale of empire?


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 19, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Are you girls happy with the season finale of empire?


I just finished it a few minutes ago and loved it! I have a feeling that ish is gonna get extra real next season!


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 19, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Are you girls happy with the season finale of empire?


  That finale was something else. I felt like it was all over the place, as if they wanted to squeeze as much drama in those two hours as possible. It felt rushed. I still liked it, but not as much as all the previous episodes. Definitely looking forward to next season!


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 19, 2015)

I'll watch scandal tomorrow!


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 19, 2015)

Lucious not dying is something! He turn into a span of Satan on the 2nd hour! Lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 19, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I love the unexpected twists!


   Me too C.  Empire was really good.  Scandal was really good tonight---love that show!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 19, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Lucious not dying is something! He turn into a span of Satan on the 2nd hour! Lol


   I'm glad it was his turn to go to jail!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 19, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I'll watch scandal tomorrow!


   Then I'm not telling you a single thing---let's discuss it after you watch it though


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 20, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I'm glad it was his turn to go to jail!!![/COLOR]:haha:


 He had the devilish laugh/dialogue in the end.


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 20, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I'm glad it was his turn to go to jail!!![/COLOR]:haha:


Right? He should of been the one spending 17 years behind bars instead of poor Cookie! #TEAMCOOKIE


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 20, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Right? He should of been the one spending 17 years behind bars instead of poor Cookie! #TEAMCOOKIE


 They all are pretty good actors! We are ask moved by each of their characters.


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 20, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> They all are pretty good actors! We are ask moved by each of their characters.


Yeah they are, I like everyone on the show, Cookie is just my favorite character and I think she got the really crappy end of the deal when it probably should of been Lucious behind bars. Lol


----------



## gina12345 (Mar 21, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


>


  I fell off my chair! I am gonna binge watch Empire from my DVR


----------



## Maris Crane (Mar 21, 2015)

Newest guilty pleasure: Wives with Knives. The cheesy re-enactments and dramatizations have me rolling... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  Dr. Phil 
  Chopped Canada & Chopped America 
  Anthony Bourdain: Parts Unknown


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 21, 2015)

Maris Crane said:


> Newest guilty pleasure: Wives with Knives. The cheesy re-enactments and dramatizations have me rolling...   Dr. Phil  Chopped Canada & Chopped America  Anthony Bourdain: Parts Unknown


 I'll check out wives with knives


----------



## charismafulltv (May 25, 2015)

Any of you ladies here watching Wayward Pines from Fox? It's pretty good!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 26, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Any of you ladies here watching Wayward Pines from Fox? It's pretty good!!!


   No C----when does it air????


----------



## charismafulltv (May 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  No C----when does it air????[/COLOR]


 It's on its second week right now. It got Matt Dillon, Terrence Howard and directed by M night shymalan. It's based on a trilogy which made me wanna buy the books. It's just a mini series 10 episode per season. You can watch it on Hulu


----------



## Naynadine (May 27, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Any of you ladies here watching Wayward Pines from Fox? It's pretty good!!!


  I just watched it upon your recommendation, C! I like it a lot!


----------



## charismafulltv (May 27, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> I just watched it upon your recommendation, C! I like it a lot!


 It's awesome Nay! I love those psychological thriller shows. Reminds me of lost!


----------



## charismafulltv (May 27, 2015)

I'm also into Penny Dreadful and Bitten  the characters in bitten are hot!!! Lol


----------



## mkoparanova (May 27, 2015)

Why am I just seeing this thread now?? I looove TV shows, I've seen more than I care to admit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  My current favourites are:
  1.The Royals - AMAZING 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't wait for season 2!
  2. Empire
  3. Modern family
  4. The Middle
  5. How to get away with murder

  I also really enjoy cooking shows - I've probably seen everything with Gordon Ramsay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Last week I watched something I've never seen before - Worst cooks in America - it was hilarious! 

  And don't judge me - I watch the Kardashians


----------



## charismafulltv (May 27, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Why am I just seeing this thread now?? I looove TV shows, I've seen more than I care to admit :lol:  My current favourites are: 1.The Royals - AMAZING :yahoo:  I can't wait for season 2! 2. Empire 3. Modern family 4. The Middle 5. How to get away with murder  I also really enjoy cooking shows - I've probably seen everything with Gordon Ramsay :lol:  Last week I watched something I've never seen before - Worst cooks in America - it was hilarious!    And don't judge me - I watch the Kardashians :haha:


 I love watching the Kardashians. I don't like them but I kept watching! Lol. I should try watching the worst cooks in America.   By the way, any Hannibal fans here? New season will be back next week!


----------



## mkoparanova (May 27, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> By the way, any Hannibal fans here? New season will be back next week!


  My favourite moment was when a girl sliced an avocado *with the pit *(I don't know how she even managed to do it) and then said "I keep the egg yolk, this is the same, right?"


----------



## charismafulltv (May 27, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> My favourite moment was when a girl sliced an avocado *with the pit *(I don't know how she even managed to do it) and then said "I keep the egg yolk, this is the same, right?" :lol:


 This is the beginning of man's downfall. Haha


----------



## charismafulltv (Jun 12, 2015)

Orange is the New Black is Back!!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 7, 2015)

Currently, I am addicted to:

  Married to Medicine
  Real Housewives of Orange County
  Million Dollar Listing New York (I was not a fan of the San Francisco version)
  Below Deck

  Basically anything on Bravo.


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 7, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Currently, I am addicted to:  Married to Medicine Real Housewives of Orange County Million Dollar Listing New York (I was not a fan of the San Francisco version) Below Deck  Basically anything on Bravo.


 Same here Vande! Love Quad and Heavenly. Love the real housewives franchise too!


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 8, 2015)

​


charismafulltv said:


> Same here Vande! Love Quad and Heavenly. Love the real housewives franchise too!


  I am not a fan of Quad. I am sick of her. And please don't bring Miriah. The show has been better without Miriah.


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 8, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> ​ I am not a fan of Quad. I am sick of her. And please don't bring Miriah. The show has been better without Miriah.


 Well she is one of the executive producer she wants a piece of that cake lol


----------



## toupeemoor (May 14, 2018)

charismafulltv said:


> Since I often hijacked other threads to share the latest episodes of my fave TV Shows, so I've decided to start one. What's your current TV addiction? Mine?
> 
> 1. Empire
> 2. How to Get Away with Murder
> ...



I love Walking dead too.


----------

